# FMAT: Posting in behalf of Daniel Foronda



## Clark Kent (Dec 21, 2007)

*Posting in behalf of Daniel Foronda
By rshawtx - Fri, 21 Dec 2007 18:40:46 GMT
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

Calling all PTK practitioners:

I am posting this message from Daniel Foronda as he is unable to access fmatalk from his location in the Russian Federation.  Please heed his appeal for help:
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Good day to all the brothers of Pekiti Tirsia Kali.   My name is Daniel Mumbakki Foronda, a dedicated practitioner of PTK, an FMA supporter, and a true native Filipino.    I am the Director and Overall Chairman of PTK in The country of Russian Federation.   We officially opened last October 1, 2007, although I have began introducing this last august of 2006. We have at least a small group who believes in the PTK system.   My organization here is still a baby, but I have given effort to establish our own website www.pekiti-tirsia.ru  , our own headquarters, and of course our own media exposure. 

 It is such a great honor to be able to add another branch and expand our organization.   And in PTK, a brother is a brother, and this is why I am calling for this brotherhood for moral support.    I know it's not a big favor to ask of you.   All you need is to write us and make our selected Russian friends (who believed in PTK system) feel that they have chosen the right path.   You see guys, most of whom I have convinced to be under my wings are not ordinary people.   They are ex militias and ex officers of the Russian special forces called Spedtznatz.
  And some of those who joined me are authentic children of the old soviet union.   You can all check our credentials for authentication.  

 I am making this call of support for 2 reasons:

*First*, As a small, brown guy who lived in a tropical island and a stranger to the eyes of the giant Russians, I am a prey to racism, high level of discrimination, and never ending threats.   My office is frequently visited by those who claim to be experts of the blade fighting called _russian style knife fighting_, _sistema bla bla_, _sistema blu blu_, _tolpar_, _ klinok masters_, _stiff cock ****_, _the unibos_, _military edge masters_, and many other groups who claim to be the real deal.   And guess what???  Yes, both challenges and threats became a part of my office work instead of focusing on my own business.    
 There are times when our brother PTK Russians would be confronted on the streets simply because they have believed in the Filipino system.    I had my share of street confrontations which I am not proud of, for it has stained my passport, embassy record, and reputation.  I am not asking for trouble in this country, for trouble comes my way including it's consequences (all of which Tuhon Gaje, Guro Rommel Tortal, and Gro Jay Bataaclan are aware of). And being black listed is not my option. 
 These events are causing our fellow PTK Russians a lot of worries, and sometimes doubt, if they ever had joined the right organization. 

*Second*, since our members are not yet as plenty compared to your PTK orgs, we do not have that "strength in numbers" advantage.    In one of my demonstrations in one of the so called martial arts school here, a stupid guy told me that the triangle system is wrong (as I was explaining the footwork).   I told him, and those who are in favor of him that this is the Filipino way.    He asked me for a little challenge as he smirks, and my actions only gave me more stains in my legal documents.   It's a lose lose situation my friends.
 Its not always bad news though, for I caught the attention of the media who gave me an exposure (see  youtube.com and access pekiti tirsia Russia),  and after this exposure, more trouble came.
 I do not worry about trouble.  If I get banned, I get banned.  If I get behind bars for protecting myself, then what the heck?    But I wont take it just like that.  I will be banned in favor of a few bodies lying down under the ground.   It is the new people who wanted to join us that I am worried about.   They wanted to experience our training and know more about our culture and who we are as members of PTK, but scared that they may get the same threats.   I am handling things well for now and one of my plans is to make it even stronger and reach out to more people and let them know what PTK is all about, that is why our Tuhon Gaje will come over this April for a gathering. 

 To sum it up, my brothers in PTK, send your support via kind words of encouragement, and all great advices to this email address: 

mumbakki@mumbakkiblades.com  

 And all your messages will be published in our Russian website (of course it will be in English).   Respected guros, those of you who became my friends in the Philippines, Douglas Marcaida, Leslie Buck, Ron Kosakowski, Uli Weidle, etc, etc, (I am sorry if I forgot some names, but I do not forget faces believe me),   our russian brothers need to know who we are and how many we really are around the world.  These kind words of yours are enough to give them strength to continue believing.   I can translate to them all your messages, and a few weeks from now, I will link our website to your sites (with your permission of course). 

 Although not all of the Russians are the same (as i know a lot of very kind people here),
 Russia is a military country full of hardcore people who are always trying to prove their best.    They have their own martial arts and they believe in it too.  They've got lotsa guts and sometimes choose to be angry even for no reason at all.  We see the results in Olympic games, war strategies, martial arts tournaments, and advanced technologies.   Then one day, One crazy Mumbakki from a third world country arrived in Russia, and has nothing inside his traveling bag but a pair of balls and a very stiff stick.  Kali stick, that is   J

 I'm not stepping back.  PTK did not teach me how to retreat, and so i do not know how to turn around.  But I do know that I can move forward with a little more push from you.  Please give me a push, so I can push our Pekiti Tirsia Russian Federation Brothers. 

 Good day to all of you my brothers.   And thank you very much for your support.


--------------------------------------------------------------------


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

